# Stoneboro Fair Photos



## mambo101 (Sep 2, 2005)

Here's some photos from the Stoneboro Fair, Mercer County, PA


----------



## bunnydude (Sep 2, 2005)

What beautiful rabbits!


----------



## DownEastFarMiniLops (Sep 2, 2005)

Are any of these yours Mambo?


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 2, 2005)

*DownEastFarMiniLops wrote: *


> Are any of these yours Mambo?



Nope. I've got one bunny right now, Dante. 






He is a Mini Satin


----------



## DownEastFarMiniLops (Sep 2, 2005)

Do you happen to know what rabbit got best in show and reserve in show? Chelsea


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 2, 2005)

I believe the white new zealand(the second photo) got best in show. But don't quote me on that.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 3, 2005)

Oh Dan the pics are wonderful. A great day for a rabbit fair. I miss going up that away. 

Dante is a studmuffin. :love:


----------



## ayglnu13 (Sep 3, 2005)

Wow this one






Looks SO much like my Cita! 






~Amy


----------



## DownEastFarMiniLops (Sep 3, 2005)

Except Amy, the first appears o be a brkn chocolate in molt, and yours is a brkn steel.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 3, 2005)

*mambo101 wrote: *


> Here's some photos from the Stonebore Fair, Mercer County, PA


This bun looks like Abby too.


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 4, 2005)

I wanted to take home one of those Himalayans so bad. But I just have room for Dante' now, until I hit the lottery and can get my own place.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Sep 4, 2005)

*DownEastFarMiniLops wrote: *


> and yours is a brkn steel.


Steel? Really? I thought steel was like a darker color. She is brown


----------



## dunebuggywheely (Sep 4, 2005)

Dan, Thank you so much for coming to our Fair I am sorry I missed you. The Pictures look great. Thanks for sharing your web site. Dawn (dunebuggywheely)


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 4, 2005)

Thank you Dawn. I hope you become active in the forum.And I should thank Dawn's husband(sorry I forgot his first name) for assisting me with the posed photos.


----------



## edwinf8936 (Sep 4, 2005)

Do they have a category for "Most Spoiled?"

Ed


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 4, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> *DownEastFarMiniLops wrote:*
> 
> 
> > and yours is a brkn steel.
> ...


Yours don't look like it has broken steel in there. But absolutly stunning colouring.


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 10, 2005)

Bumped for Pamnock.


----------



## pamnock (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks Dan!

Great photos!



Pam


----------



## holland (Sep 11, 2005)

>




This one looks like a broken chestnut to me?


----------



## 2bunmom (Sep 12, 2005)

Mambo, Thanks for the great photos. There were a lot of cuties there that day! I imagine it was hard not to come home with one or a few! lol  Beckie


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 12, 2005)

This one:









Looks a bit like my Wesley:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah he does a bit


----------

